# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Осуществлен взлом Webmoney

## SDA

В минувшие выходные был взломан сервер Webmoney, главной платежной системы в русском Интернете. Видимо ошибка была найдена в скрипте добавления новостей, так как сообщение о дефейсе появилось именно в новостной ленте. Последствия взлома практически сразу были устранены администраторами сервера, сообщение провисело на сайте всего 28 минут.
Скриншот:
http://www.xakep.ru/post/29130/Defaced.jpg

xakep.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## wm!

Серьёзный наезд на вебмани.Статья http://d1nam1c.org/wmshit.rar .
Взято с веб-хака.

----------


## MedvedD

Хм, а где написано что систему Вебмани создавали для нелегальных переводов денег ?
Используйте честно - и будет вам щастье.

----------

